# Prescription glasses - any direct online ordering?



## jlunfirst (1 mo ago)

..I haven't gone there yet for mail-ins.
I've been a walk-in customer for past 15 years, every 2 years. Didn't need glasses until my early 50's.

Yes, I know online, mail-in prescription glasses can be handled for Asian flatter nose bridges. I do love and wear my last 2 prs. - a purple-red titanium set for computer work, which has been fantastic since they are so light and don't dig into my head. 2nd set for reading, aqua-blue frame half rimmed, with wavy water trim on eyeglass sides.

Prescription frames with a bit of funk/ / arty shape is my fashion weakness. After all, people are looking at your face often, when they meet up/talk with you in person..or online.

In future, will look also just replace lens for the frames I've worn and liked for a long time. No, I don't like conservative frameless, black frame.... don't need to look even more geeky / stodgy.


----------



## jlunfirst (1 mo ago)

So no one has tried online ordering and getting glasses by mail order?

Seems like this year so far, is overtly plastic frames are in-style. Looks too cheap to me. Like from a toy store.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

I think you may want to pose your question in your posts. Sometimes it is not clear that you are looking for responses, rather you are posting reviews of your experiences. There was no question or discussion point.

To answer your question, I order glasses online over 20 years ago, when the technology wasn't great. I did it because I was investing in an online start-up. I got a pair of glasses, they fit okay, I could see out of them, but I found that for my face, many glasses don't look 'right' so I have to try on. 

Now, I just get them from Costco. I got 2 pairs for under $300 in the fall. I have been going there for almost 20 years now. Best deal around. I find all stores have a different selection, so you must keep looking. I look every time I am eligble with my benefits (about every 2 years) and if I find two frames I like I will get them.


----------



## jlunfirst (1 mo ago)

Plugging Along said:


> I think you may want to pose your question in your posts. Sometimes it is not clear that you are looking for responses, rather you are posting reviews of your experiences. There was no question or discussion point.
> 
> To answer your question, I order glasses online over 20 years ago, when the technology wasn't great. I did it because I was investing in an online start-up. I got a pair of glasses, they fit okay, I could see out of them, but I found that for my face, many glasses don't look 'right' so I have to try on.
> 
> Now, I just get them from Costco. I got 2 pairs for under $300 in the fall. I have been going there for almost 20 years now. Best deal around. I find all stores have a different selection, so you must keep looking. I look every time I am eligble with my benefits (about every 2 years) and if I find two frames I like I will get them.


I "improved" the post title. Thx.

I don't have a lovely oval face, perfect nose, etc. Because of my flatter nose bridge, etc. I have a stronger need to try on glasses before buying. As I get older, I find myself wanting to look more fun with my eyeglass design choice, not more serious. I am serious enough as a person.

Some Asians look fantastic with black rimmed glassesm with black hair, brows, etc. I don't. It gives my face a much heavier, staid look. I need to choose styles that give a visual "lift" to my face which is why I look at colour, materials and shape of the lens plus leaning on half-rimmed glasses.

When I retire, I will no longer have my new glasses benefit. So my current inventory of glasses I've bought over the years, 1-2 prs. I wear, I do plan to recycle the frame and just replace with better lens over the yrs. I like the designs that much.


----------



## Gator13 (Jan 5, 2020)

When it comes to glasses, I don't mind spending my money. Of course, this isn't a one size fits all solution. There is a big difference between needing dollar store readers or progressives. 

I am partial to Oakley's. A pair of progressive Oakley Air Drop's run around $750. Same goes for single vision Oakley Flak sunglasses.

Definitely worth the money for me.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

We use the various online retailers a lot. Especially for our kids. Wife just picked up a pair for $14. They always have incentives like free shipping or ffee frames. Even my daughter’s somewhat complex astigmatism prescription costs us only about $60 a pair. They tend to lose or break them frequently so not prepared to buy anything more expensive yet…..and their prescriptions change every 2 years anyways.


----------



## jlunfirst (1 mo ago)

Money172375 said:


> We use the various online retailers a lot. Especially for our kids. Wife just picked up a pair for $14. They always have incentives like free shipping or ffee frames. Even my daughter’s somewhat complex astigmatism prescription costs us only about $60 a pair. They tend to lose or break them frequently so not prepared to buy anything more expensive yet…..and their prescriptions change every 2 years anyways.


Understandable to be careful on spending for young kids' glasses.



Gator13 said:


> When it comes to glasses, I don't mind spending my money. Of course, this isn't a one size fits all solution. There is a big difference between needing dollar store readers or progressives.
> 
> I am partial to Oakley's. A pair of progressive Oakley Air Drop's run around $750. Same goes for single vision Oakley Flak sunglasses.
> 
> Definitely worth the money for me.


For sports, Oakley's look great. But I just spend no more than $50-$100.00 for sports sunglasses. I have lost sunglasses due to misplacement/forgetfulness. I wear sunglasses year-round outdoors during the day, no matter where I am.
I dislike alot of sunglasses now that aren't frame-rimmed. Because of flatter nose bridge, the plastic on lower curve of lens digs into my face cheek.

I don't need to wear prescription sunglasses yet. However I am very particular for cycling that sunglasses must wrap round, not have ear arms too thick (otherwise I feel arms pressing into head when wearing headband) and don't have much clearance on sides, to allow flies and insects to fly in around by eyes.


----------



## jlunfirst (1 mo ago)

I could never buy readers from drugstore, since each of my eyes, are different. Glasses have lighter strength ranging from 2.00+ to 2.75. So far, I consider myself lucky, vision-wise @my age.


----------



## Jericho (Dec 23, 2011)

Online always. I feel for the brick and mortar stores, but when they want 300$ for the same pair of 50$ glasses online... I can't justify it.


----------



## Simon Says (Jan 5, 2013)

I just started wearing glasses, I ordered a pair from clearly.ca, $40. I just had to get my prescription from my dr. I'm happy enough with them. Also my insurance company covered them (except for shipping) so good all around. $350 from dr, $40 from clearly. Of course I picked cheap frames and thick lenses but it's no concern for me.


----------



## jlunfirst (1 mo ago)

Simon Says said:


> I just started wearing glasses, I ordered a pair from clearly.ca, $40. I just had to get my prescription from my dr. I'm happy enough with them. Also my insurance company covered them (except for shipping) so good all around. $350 from dr, $40 from clearly. Of course I picked cheap frames and thick lenses but it's no concern for me.


Thx for the site link.

Knowing how many different shape frames, colours, materials and fit, I've tried over the past decade whenever buying glass frames, I really don't trust mail-in just from measuring face and guessing online. My face shape isn't lovely oval. I'm secretly hoping the overtly plastic looking frame fashion fad look drifts away in a few months. It feel like wearing toy store glasses for some of today's selections.


----------

